# My first Fattie



## ck311 (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok so this was my first attempt at making fatties for my first smoke. I made 2 fatties the   first one is a combo of hot pork sausage and venison with pepper jack cheese, baby portabella mushrooms, green peppers, onions, celery, and cilantro. Wraped in peppered bacon.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    after the roll    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     The second one is a breakfast fattie also a combo of mild pork sausage and venison. It has Munster cheese, Baby portabella mushrooms, green peppers, onions, and 3 eggs also wrapped in peppered bacon.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    This one came out the best    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     Ok so these guys will go on some time tomorrow afternoon so hopefully i will have a full Q-view under my belt by tomorrow evening.  sorry for the awful post layout I suck at it.


----------



## seboke (Jun 27, 2008)

Nothing wrong with this post layout ck!  Good looking q-view, looking forward the big finish tomorrow!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 27, 2008)

Sure looks good so far! Love your stuffing ingredients, good luck tomorrow.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks like a great start


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks like you're off to a good start, looking forward to the Q View my friend.


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice fatty there CK.  I'm thinking it will taste even better.


----------



## ck311 (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok so here is the finished Q-view it would have been sooner but my camera battery died. First pic is about 2hrs in to the smoke, 2nd is right before I took them out of the smoker and the 3rd is the pepper jack cheese fatty and the 4th is the breakfast fatty the next morning.

























I also did a turkey breast saturday that turned out awesome sry no pic's camera died before I could get any. So all in all it turned out to be an good first smoke and I will be doing more that is for sure.


----------



## blacklab (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice job on the fatties. They sure do look good


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jun 30, 2008)

Very nice!  They look great!  Bet they tasted awesome as well!


----------



## jocosa (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow, that's pretty!  I've yet to try bacon wrapping a fatty, but your photos make it look like it's the thing to do...  thanks for the inspiration.   :)


----------



## coyote (Jun 30, 2008)

Hard to believe that is your 1st fattie..looks like a pro did it..good job..


----------



## capt dan (Jun 30, 2008)

I agree. 

Great  stuffing choices.

I think he's hooked now, reel em in!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I bet we see some more q-views from this guy,and he gets some new batteries too!







  gotta slide some points to the fatty virgin!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jun 30, 2008)

They look great. Congrads on your first smoke. Keep up the great smokes.


----------



## rickandtaz (Jun 30, 2008)

ck that's an amazing job for a first fattie!  I've been trying to get up the nerve to try one, figured I screw it up and have wasted lots of good food.  Thanks for the inspiration, I hope my first one comes out looking half as good as yours does.


----------



## ck311 (Jun 30, 2008)

I wouldn't have been able to do it if it wasn't for the great advice on this site.  I plan on having many more q-views I'm already addicted


----------

